# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Öz Türkçe Nedir ?

## ceydaaa

adad.jpgÖz Türkçe, Türkçe düşüncedir. Nice yüzyıllar, gökle yer arasında çağlarının en ileri el ulaklarını kullanarak doğudan batıya, batıdan doğuya koşup akan Türk Ulusu'nun kafası durgun olabilir miydi? Kafa dur mayıp işleyince onun verimi de düşünceden başka ne olabilirdi?

Bence Atatürk dil değişiminin anlattığı en büyük gerçeklik işte budur: Kafayı işletmek, düşünmek.

Atam oğlu düşündü mü kımıldamaksızın duramaz. Her düşünce, bir kımıldamadır. Öz Türkçe, Türk beynindeki kımıldamanın sesidir. Dil değişimi; deniz, toprak, dağ, ağaç gibi insan yapısı olmayan varlıklardan en yeni kurumlara, en ileri yapılara kadar bütün varlığa Türk Ulusu'nun gözünü, gönlünü açmaktır.

Öz Türkçeyi varsın üç beş eskici anlamasın, anlamak istemesin. Biz milyonluk ulusla konuşmak, onunla anlaşmak istiyoruz. Ona "Uyan, iyi yaşa. Eski Türk ataların gibi güçlü, kuvvetli ol. Alacağını kimde olursa al. Vereceğini bil. Kimseden korkma. Kendini tanı. Büyüğünü küçüğünü tanı. Sana eyilik edenleri başında tut. Kötülük edenleri yere vur!..." diye haykıracağız. Bunları ona, hangi dille söylebilirdik;
(ZatiÂliniz)mi, yoksa (Bendeniz)mi diyerek?
Öz Türkçe, ulusun birbiriyle anlaşmasının sesidir. Kara budunun bize söyleyeceği, bizim ona söyleyeceklerimiz var. Ulus işlerini yüklenmiş olanlar ulusa anlaşılır bir dille düşünüp söylemezlerse ulusçuluk, bir kuru sözden özge ne olabilir?

Varsın Arabcalı, Farsçalı sözlerden ayrılmak istemeyen üç beş tiryaki Osmanlıca ile (haşr) olsun. Biz Sadabad bahçelerinden arta kalmış bülbüllerin sesini değil. yaşamak isteyen bir yığının dilek haykırışını duymak, can kulağımızı onun bağrı üstüne koymak istiyoruz. Ancak ondan aldığımız duygulardan ulusal bir deyiş çıkacak. Biz onu yazmak, onu söylemek kaygusundayız.

Dil değişimine inananlar, ona yürekten katılanlar; evimizde oturup düzgün kafiyeli, Nedim ağzından gazeller yazarak kendimizi ve iki üç (tiryaki)yi eğlendirmek hevesinde değiliz. Bizim bütün düşüncemiz, derisi katılaşmış eline sapanını tutan, çatlak topuklu, çorapsız ayağıyla Türk topraklarının göbeğine basan yurttaşlarımızın dediğini anlamak, istediğini yapmak, yapmasını istediğimizi ona kolayca anlatmaktır.

İşte öz Türkçe, bu kaygıları, bu dilekleri, bu ülküleri anlatan; bu kaygılarda, bu dileklerde, bu ülkede ulusun anlaşmasına yarayan bir dildir.

----------

